# Federal HST 38 Special +p 130 grain



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

I just picked up a couple boxes of this new load.

It has a fully bullet fully seated within the case.

It resembles a target wadcutter expect the bullet is jacketed. 

Seems to expand well in the few tests posted on YouTube.

Anyone looked at this yet?

Any opinions?

BTW, I can't see any posts in this forum except the stickies. Something wrong?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Seems to be good stuff. I bought 2 boxes in July & it's very accurate out of both my LCRs. Hits point of aim. I got 2 more boxes & have been carrying it in my LCRs & I put it in my wife's night stand gun, a 4" 7 shot .357. I've been following it on Youtube & so far there's only 2 actual tests of it but it expanded & penetrated well. The reduced air space is supposed to make for more consistent velocities & chrono readings online seem to indicate that. I was surprised to see Walmart already carrying it. Saw 2 boxes there last trip, probably sold by now.


----------



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I bought 2 boxes in July & it's very accurate out of both my LCRs. Hits poi I was surprised to see Walmart already carrying it. Saw 2 boxes there last trip, probably sold by now.


I got mine at Walmart this morning also.


----------

